# I was Cured so don't give up!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Only1 (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm basically writing this post, and my only post, to show how I was cured from my Social Anxiety. As we all should know by now or begin to learn, social anxiety all has to do with basically the chemicals in your brain. Your brain, because of your genetics and experiences, have caused your brain chemicals to be on a more anxious and negative mode. The only way to fix this chemical imbalance is through medication or natural ways if you find any. I decided to take meds finally and I took Klonopin (0.5 mg) and Lexapro (10mg). Although I think the Klonopin did all the work so I don't think the Lexapro worked at all. Anyways, basically my mind stopped focusing on other people and started to relax and allow me to think about what I wanted to do and allowed me to just do it. I was in more control of my life. HERE WERE THE RESULTS AND BEST OF LUCK TO EVERYONE. GOODBYE.

AFTER I STARTED TAKING KLONOPIN AND LEXAPRO:
- I went to porn shops and felt on some "live" girls working there
- Went to strip clubs
- Lost my virginity at age 23 to a stripper
- Went to a swingers party and had sex and was free to communicate and was relaxed.
- Was working out more, slept better and lived healthy
- Talked to more girls
- More bold in meeting girls and people. Even though I said some stupid things and got people mad at me, that's part of life, you can't be perfect and liked by everyone.
- Met a girl and about to have my first ever girlfriend at age 23
- Was going to work and felt happy each day
- Woke up happy each day
- BECAME HAPPIER AND MORE HOPEFUL OF A BETTER LIFE BECAUSE I WAS MAKING IT HAPPEN.

SIDE EFFECTS:
- I spent a lot of money on strippers


For me, besides spending money on strippers, I really didn't have any side affects from the meds.

I think Klonopin is what worked for me so I am sticking to that and will try smoking weed as well, haven't done so yet. But I am offically "CURED".


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hmmm.....expensive habit.
Making friends can be a lot cheaper - and it builds a social network, too.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

Can't tell if it's a troll thread against users who take meds (which would be a d*** move) or that you just make terrible decisions. Either way I don't think that you should celebrating and waving these "accomplishments" around the way you are.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

That doesn't sound fun at all. I was hoping something better.


----------



## RainbowRND (Apr 14, 2013)

Have to agree with Lelouch Lamperouge. 

I don't think medications are a "cure", but a stabilizer.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

hmmm seem like a distraction..


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

You had me at, "I was Cured so don't give up!!!!!!!!!!!!" and lost me at "porn." Shoo, I'm still glad for you for feeling better about yourself!

Keep on trekking through Life's journey!


----------



## Sandile84 (May 4, 2011)

CBT is the best route to take, instead of meds. Psychiatrist and drugs companies will make money off of you. Rather do CBT, it's more uncomfortable but worth it. Well done on what you've done so far though.


----------



## bobby. (Mar 29, 2011)

Is horniness another side-effect?


----------



## matahari (Sep 30, 2013)

RainbowRND said:


> Have to agree with Lelouch Lamperouge.
> 
> I don't think medications are a "cure", but a stabilizer.


agree - it is not an organic cure but rather more relying on substances.

it is not for long run, but we'll see if he comes back. hopefully not.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't think you can ever be completely 'cured' of SAD.


----------

